# صور لاكبر حفار فى العالم



## islam2a (8 سبتمبر 2006)

أكبر حفار بالعالم 
Largest Gouge
Made in Germany

حفارة ألمانية الصنع يبلغ ارتفاعها 95 متر و طولها 215 متر و وزنها 45000 طن ..

























منقول


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت تزودنا باشياء مثل هيك كثير...............ز


----------



## خالد ماهر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اكثر من رائع
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eg-eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

صور رائعة حقا
والموضوع فكرتة حلوة حيث انة معتمد على الصور وليس فية شرح او وصف
فمهما كان الكلام والتعبير ... فان الصورة ابلغ بكثير

شكرا لك يا islam2a


----------



## ياسر الطيب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## العرندس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بإذن الله سأزودكم بمعلومات وصور أكثر عن هذا المنقب الدوار ( الحفارة ) 

ولأخينا المهندس اسلام .. كل الشكرا .. وبصراحه لقد سبقتني بهذا الموضوع !!

حيث كنت عازم على كتابته .. اليوم !!

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## islam2a (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نحن فى انتظار كتابتك يا مشرف
حيث اننى بحثت لاجد معلومات عن الحفار ولم اجد سوى هذه الصور
واتمنى ان تكتب انت عنة ليكتمل الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## Desiel_eng (9 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا لا اجد ما اصف به هذا الصنع الميكانيكى شكرا لك


----------



## ابن البلد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

صور حلوة شو بتحفر هاي؟


----------



## العرندس (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*الـــعــــرنــــدس عـــــــنــــــــــد الـــــــــوعـــــــــــد .. إن شاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي اسلام .. 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك .. 

أنا فقط لدي .. ما يقارب المئة صورة !! فقط :67: 

52 صورة صيغتها معرفة في الملتقى .. وبقية الصور صيغتها غير معرفة على الملتقى !!

أما المعلومات فليست بأكثر بكثير مما تفضلت به .. 

أنتظرونا فقط !!

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## motaz_95 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

في الانتظار​


----------



## islam2a (10 سبتمبر 2006)

نحن فى انتظار الموضوع يا معتز
وادعو الله ان يوفقك فى اعداده


----------



## العرندس (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*Wisoveg - Baggertransport هو اسم منقب العجلة الأكبر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة للجميع وبعد .. 

لم أود أن أجعلكم تنتظرون الكثير .. 

الاسم العلمي للمعدة ... باللغة الألمانية هو 

Wisoveg - Baggertransport 

انسخ هذه الكلمة في شريط محرك البحث الشهير Google .. وأنظر إلى الصور .. 

Wisoveg - Baggertransport 

هو منقب العجله الاكبر في العالم

الشركة المصنعة : -

صنع من قبل شركة .. كروب راي ( للأسف ليس لدي اسم الشركة باللغة الانجليزية )

مكانه : -

يوجد منقب العجلة الأكبر في العالم على طريق سريع اتحادي في المانيا ..

استخداماته : - 

يستخدم لحفر مناجم الفحم .. ( وأعتقد بأنه يستخدم لعدة أمور كذلك )

مواصفاته : - 

- تبلغ طول اجنحته 95 قدم .. فقط !! 

- يزن اكثر من 45 الف طن .. فقط !!

- كلفتة 100$ مليون دولار .. فقط !!

- يمكن ان يزيل اكثر من 76,455 مترِ مكعب كل يوم في أعمال الحفر .. فقط !!

ملاحظات : -

- تعتبر عملية نقله عن طريق التحريك ارخص من فكه وتجميعه 

- استغرق خمس سنوات في التصميم والصناعه وخمس سنوات للتجميع .. فقط !!

- يتطلب خمسة اشخاص لتشغيله واستخدامه .. فقط !!

أما بالنسبة للصور ... 

بالنسبة للصور .. فالطريقة الحالية للرفع متعبة للغاية .. 

لذا فإني وضعت أول 40 صورة .. في الملف المضغوط في المرفقات ..

حجم الملف 2.2 ميجابايت .. فقط !!

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم

..​


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (10 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخي هؤلاء الألمان بشر مثلنا !!  

أمزح طبعاً  

شكراً على الصور المذهلة و في انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[
*


----------



## islam2a (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على البيانات الرائعة للحفار
وشكرا لك ايضا على استكمال الموضوع
لقد قمت بكتابتة بطريقة رائعة ... 
وشكرا لاهتمامك

اخوك اسلام.


----------



## العرندس (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*بــقــيــة الــصــور ... لــلــتــحــمــيــل ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي الكريم .. اسلام 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك .. فأنت كاتب الموضوع 

وهذه مساعدة .. ليس أكثر 

أخواني .. 

هنا .. تجدون بقية الصور .. 

للمنقب الأكبر في العالم .. والذي يوجد في المانيا

الملف رقم 2 .. يحتوي على 20 صورة بحجم 1.6 ميجابايت !!

الملف رقم 3 .. يحتوي على 25 صورة بحجم 1.91 ميجابايت !!

وهذه تحياتي .. كبيرة الحجم 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## mechanical9 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا' وفي أنتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmed morshidy (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الصراحةالالمان دول جامدين جدا فى الصناعات الثقيلة
:14: :12:


----------



## Eng_ahmadzain (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العضو الكريم / العرندس
لا حرمنا الله منك ومن إبداعتك

وتقبل من ألف مليون تحية و شكر ...... فقط


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى اسلام على المجهود الطيب والمعلومه الكبيره جدا جدا ..


----------



## احمد رامي رضوان (13 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## motaz_95 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*Where is my Dozer*

اشكر اخي العرندس على الشرح المفصل

واسمحو لي بهذه الاضافة البسيطة وهي عبارة عن عرض يوضح اختفاء احدى البلدوزرات العاملة بجانب الحفار
ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم


----------



## ناهض اهليل 10 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور كتير صور واضحة وجميلة وخليك دايما متحفنا بهالاشياء الجميلة


----------



## uday12 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومة 
وبارك الله فيك
اخوك


----------



## Abu Fahad (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مبهر.. شكراً للأخوين islam2a و العرندس ولكل من ساهم..


وكإضافة .. فهذا عرض مبسط لأكبر (شاحنة) في العالم..وهي الشاحنة T 282 B من liebherr ..

بعض الموصفات بشكل سريع ومختصر جداً ..

المحرك: من شركة DDC/MTU .. بقدرة 3650 حصان.. وسعة 90 لتر 20 اسطوانة
أقصى سرعة: 64 كلم/ساعة
الحمولة: 400 طن ووزنها وهي فارغة 224 طن
الأبعاد: الطول 14.5م - العرض 8.8م - الإرتفاع (بدون حمولة) 7.4م
الفرامل: نظام اعاقة كهربائي بقدرة 6030 حصان يليه نظام فرمل خدمة قرصية مضاعف.
السعر: 3 مليون دولار ولا تتجاوز المبيعات 75 وحدة سنوية.



وللمزيد يمكنكم مراجعة الرابط..


اترككم مع بعض الصور


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 سبتمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا لك يا ابوفهد
على الصور والمعلومات الرائعة للشاحنة
وافادك الله يا اخى


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ياسر الطيب (13 يونيو 2007)

شكراًجزيلاً على هذه المشاركة المذهلة.


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (14 يونيو 2007)

thank you for all


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الصور الرائعه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 يونيو 2007)

ترى 

متى يكون لدينا

المعدة العملاقة 
التي نبتكرها ونبدعها نحن
و نمتلك تقنيتها نحن
ونفيد بها الكون كله

معدة صناعة او بناء وتشييد او استخراج خامات 

معدة عملاقة 
نقدمها للناس بان تلك هي حضارة اليوم نشارك فيها 
نحن العرب والمسلمين
لاننا مسلمين يأمرنا ديننا بالاضافة والابداع واعمار الكون


؟

متى 

؟

* * *

ياسيدي لا عليك

دعني أحلم
فالحلم 
هو بداية الانطلاقة

* * *

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل islam2a

كما اشكر الاخ المشرف العرندس على ملف الصور


ملحوظة:

معدة 

اقصد معدة بضم الميم وليس بفتحها

دمتم بكل خير

​


----------



## رائد الشرع (15 يونيو 2007)

أكبر حفار بالعالم 
,hhhh wooooooooooooowwowowowowowoow


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووررر على الموضوع


----------



## eyt (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## مهندس البحر الاحمر (28 يونيو 2007)

عقبال الحفارة المصريه
او حتى البسكلتة المصرية................؟؟؟!
الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 يونيو 2007)

يالها من حفار عملاقــــــــه ؟؟
هل سوف ياتي اليوم الذي تكون حفاره مثل هذا عربيه الصنع اي خالصه الصنع؟؟

شكرا


----------



## مهند عبدالله (30 يونيو 2007)

والله عمل ممتاز ونريد معرفه المزيد عن كفاءتها


----------



## كريم العاني (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي اسلام و شكرا لك اخي العرندس للشرح وللصور 
ولقد قمت بأرسال الموضوع قبل فترة وجيزة بالملتقى في قسم الهندسة المدنية ولكن ليس بهذا الشرح و التفصيل والصور الكثيرة 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## islam2a (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام والردود
واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكورييين اجمعين على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## سامح حسون (11 يوليو 2007)

ياجماعه والله الموضوع شيق بس لو نعرف ميكانيكية الحفار يبقى الموضوع اشيق


----------



## productique (11 يوليو 2007)

هل من معلومات عن تقنية المحرك الذي يشغله مع الشكر المسبق


----------



## المهندس حمادهPOWER (12 يوليو 2007)

قل لاأله ألا الله من قلبك


----------



## باسم حميدو (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
احنا ممكن نعمل برده حاجه زى كده طبعا امال ايه............
بس الالمان هما الى يعملهوهلنا......... برده


----------



## مؤمن جمال (26 سبتمبر 2007)

صور رائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الناس دى ايه دى حاجه رهيبه جدااااااااا


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ابداع هندسي اعجز عن وصفه.

شكرا لك اخي اسلام.


----------



## تايكندو مان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

والله الابداع ده نتيجة البحث والرغبة في العلم
احنا كل اللفرحانين بيه كلمة يا باش مهندس اللبقولهالنا الناس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واسفاااااااااااااااااه ياعرب
تحياتي
صور في منتهى الجمال


----------



## سجاد العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## yas_bas (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير 
يا شباب الالمان بشر زينا بس عقولهم مستشمرينها أفضل مننا بكثييييييييييييييير

والامثلة بكوم


----------



## محمد حسين سعد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

حاجة رائعة


----------



## ليث عبد اللطيف عبد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة جزاك الله خيرا نود ان نعرف في اي بلد تم تصنيع هذا الحفار واين يوجد وماهو طاقته الانتاجية جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك يا أخي اسلام على هذه الصور التي تدل على مدى عظمة الصناعة الألمانية وريادتها بمجال الهندسة الميكانيكية .






العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحية طيبة للجميع وبعد ..
> 
> ...



أخي الفاضل العرندس لك فائق الشكر على هذا الشرح :56:


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## مستشار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري ينبع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## دلير عبيد (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا حبيبي الصور رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## taieb125 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## memo star (20 أكتوبر 2007)

علم الانسان مالم يعلم
مجهود مشكور اخى


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

ياااااااااااااااااه اكبر نسالكم الدعاء للمسلمين والعرب بالصحوه من النوم العميق الذى هم فيه


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (13 نوفمبر 2007)

انا مذهول جدا 
شكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## م.حمام (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اولا مشكوووور يا اخي على الجهد الكبير 

بس بجد الناس الالمان دول مش طبعيييييي:67: يييييييييييين خالص


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا فعلا شئ جميل


----------



## احمد 77 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ابو رائد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً على الصور الرائعة واننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## wazer (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً على الصور


----------



## كريم2008 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## المتحكِّم (28 ديسمبر 2007)

واووووووووووووووووووووو

للبيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هههههه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شىء جميل جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

لقد بحثت عن صورها كثيرا
شكرا لك


----------

